# ATV Cab



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey i am looking at buying an ATV cab. I dont know what to look for when i buy one. Can i get one with a hardtop. If i could should i or should i just keep with a soft top. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

google ATV cabs. There's a bunch of different brands. Cabela's sells a Tommy Top kit that's real nice. It's completely enclosed with doors but is a soft top. Hard top Cabs will cost you more then the ATV so unless your made of money, stick with a soft top.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20161&hasJS=true

http://www.beaverpro.com/products/dimension/atv-cabs.htm


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Plus with soft tops you can just hit the top from the inside and all the snow will fall off. My 2 cents.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam it i knew i was on to something lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;962558 said:


> dam it i knew i was on to something lol


I would think you've been on lots of thing's with the way you plow snow :laughing:

http://www.atvcabs.net/

has them alos though pricey

any that has the zippered side Door are a Pain to get the darn Zipper to shut when cold.
here's a Pic of mine that I modified so it hinges off the Rear and I can Bypass the side door's. More Pics on page 22 in my winter plow saga link in Sig,










sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

whats wrong with the way i plow snow, alot of these guys have no clue, i push more snow with my wheeler,than most of these guys with trucks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;962882 said:


> whats wrong with the way i plow snow, alot of these guys have no clue, i push more snow with my wheeler,than most of these guys with trucks


nothing wrong with how you push snow,

I wish I could make stacks like you due.

just having some fun.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

so are you waiting for an invite, i'll watch from my warm couch, i'll even make a vid of ya lol the banks are gonna be small this year though, good to learn when they are small.


----------



## tnmtn (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.discountramps.com/atv-covers.htm

these folks seem to have a good price on their base cab. $100.00 might be worth checking out.


----------



## Boss23 (Jan 18, 2010)

sublime68charge;962722 said:


> I would think you've been on lots of thing's with the way you plow snow :laughing:
> 
> http://www.atvcabs.net/
> 
> ...


Nice wall you have there


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

starwars and booty go figure


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Boss23;964834 said:


> Nice wall you have there


Thanks, some day I'm gonna get Pics of just the wall with all the poster's I have put up.


----------

